# Need Some Help



## Coomba (Jul 20, 2015)

I 'm in the market for another mill, and have been talking to Matt at PM. He has two mills in stock now that he claims are of a better quality then the PM932M, but of course cost more. It is a PM828M which is the same mill as a PM450G. Does anyone have any knowledge of these mills. It will be used only as a hobby mill. Sorry about the poor quality of the spec. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 sheet.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow. 5 year warranty AND 11" of Y axis travel? Not a bad looking machine. Could be too new to get much input on it from here though.


----------



## GarageWrench (Jul 20, 2015)

I was just at QMT this past Friday and looked at this machine. I do not know anything about it, but I was able to check it out. Matt measured the spindle to column and it was a 1/4" more than the PM-932 setting next to it. Not sure how it gets the extra 3" of Y, maybe the smaller table size helps. The head is completely different than the 932, and also no head motor for up/down. Visually you can see the higher quality in the castings and machine surfaces and hardware, remember reading here that the Taiwanese built machines are of higher quality.

The spec sheet is for a PM-450G, is that what the pic is? Not sure what a PM828M is you mentioned? Did Matt give you a price on this mill?

Buck
"GarageWrench"


----------



## Muskt (Jul 20, 2015)

I used to have a G0519 mill.  It had no power head raiser.  I built a bracket and bought a gearmotor.  It was night & day different--improvement.  I now have a 932PDF (really new to me--only used a handfull of times, so far).  I would consider the power up & down to be nearly mandatory--especially after having used both.  It seems that the crank is always hard to get to, and needed fairly frequently.

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## KenL (Jul 20, 2015)

I just bought the PM450G . Haven't had time to hook it up use it yet. But I am pretty impressed with how it looks and is made.


----------



## Coomba (Jul 21, 2015)

GarageWrench said:


> I was just at QMT this past Friday and looked at this machine. I do not know anything about it, but I was able to check it out. Matt measured the spindle to column and it was a 1/4" more than the PM-932 setting next to it. Not sure how it gets the extra 3" of Y, maybe the smaller table size helps. The head is completely different than the 932, and also no head motor for up/down. Visually you can see the higher quality in the castings and machine surfaces and hardware, remember reading here that the Taiwanese built machines are of higher quality.
> 
> The spec sheet is for a PM-450G, is that what the pic is? Not sure what a PM828M is you mentioned? Did Matt give you a price on this mill?
> 
> ...



That's the standard price, but Matt did say he would give me a break. Also have been thinking about the G0755.


----------



## GarageWrench (Jul 21, 2015)

Coomba said:


> That's the standard price, but Matt did say he would give me a break. Also have been thinking about the G0755.



Thank you very much for the reply Coomba. Please forgive me for being an idiot, but I do not see a price listed anywhere in this post? Did I miss it? Again forgive me.

Buck


----------



## Coomba (Jul 21, 2015)

GarageWrench said:


> Thank you very much for the reply Coomba. Please forgive me for being an idiot, but I do not see a price listed anywhere in this post? Did I miss it? Again forgive me.
> 
> Buck



 The quote came in three separated pieces. They were all in Adobe Reader, and I do not have the program to change them over. So what I had to do was, take a picture, and cropped to be able to send the spec. The price was just at $3,300.The PM450M and the PM828 are the same mill. You got a chance to look at it in person,what is your opinion of the mill?  Are you in the market for a mill?


----------



## GarageWrench (Jul 21, 2015)

Coomba said:


> The quote came in three separated pieces. They were all in Adobe Reader, and I do not have the program to change them over. So what I had to do was, take a picture, and cropped to be able to send the spec. The price was just at $3,300.The PM450M and the PM828 are the same mill. You got a chance to look at it in person,what is your opinion of the mill?  Are you in the market for a mill?



Yes I did look at it in person but I did not focus on that particular mill because of the dimensions. I give a short description in post #3. It looks like it is a really nice, heavy duty mill. My focus was seeing the PM-932 and the PM-940. I am getting ready to purchase the 940 mill.

Buck


----------



## Coomba (Jul 21, 2015)

GarageWrench said:


> Yes I did look at it in person but I did not focus on that particular mill because of the dimensions. I give a short description in post #3. It looks like it is a really nice, heavy duty mill. My focus was seeing the PM-932 and the PM-940. I am getting ready to purchase the 940 mill.
> 
> Buck



Thanks for the reply, looks like a nice mill. I hope your happy with it.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 24, 2015)

Matt has a picture of the new 940 up on his site. Impressive.


----------

